# Traveling



## THurse (Jan 31, 2013)

Throughout travels. I have noticed only three main issues that needs to be addressed, as far as growth. The tools we are given to work with fulfils all that is required. Now anything past is rewarding within our growth. How do you see this scenario?


----------



## scialytic (Feb 1, 2013)

THurse...I love you as a Brother...but you never cease to confuse the hell out of me!


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

I hope I'm following you here.

This is a subject that comes up over and over again -- no matter how many times it's addressed.  If membership is perceived as a problem -- if everyone is actually concerned with overall numbers -- in my opinion, this needs to be tackled at the lowest level possible.  It should be addressed at the lodge level.  It's not uncommon for people to fade away after being raised (or even after being initiated).  You just have to give them a reason to want to come to lodge.  It has to feel valuable to them.

I've visited several lodges that open, conduct business, and then they close.  There's nothing wrong with that; those are all things that have to be done.  But what else?  Why did you join Masonry?  Are the reasons you joined the same reasons that made you stay active?  I would have to say that for me, they are not.  

As I've said before, I joined because I thought things would be a lot more scholarly.  I thought that there would be a lot of philosophical discussion.  I was under the impression that this was going to be a relic from the Age of Enlightenment.  In many ways, it is.  I like being present for the illustrated lectures.  I like watching degree work, and I like hearing the charges -- all of that.  But there seems to be very little discussion that goes on.  There are isolated pockets of teaching, but there isn't a lot of speculation.  That's how it has been for me, but it may not be like that for everyone else.  

I brought this up, and it was explained to me that it is _my_ responsibility to see to _my own_ personal growth -- not the lodge's.  That hadn't really occurred to me, but it is exactly true.  So I'm following up on that.  I'm reading books and papers.  I'm doing research and writing.  It has taken me to a few strange places, but it has also led to some "a-ha!" moments.  Which brings me to my next point (and hopefully ties back in to the beginning of what I was writing).

I'm learning quite a bit through my own research, but a lot of it is made up of the thoughts and ideas of the authors I'm reading.  Through their writings, they're impressing upon me _their _interpretations of what Masonry is.  Some times I agree, some times I don't.  But _that_ is what is important to me.  Perspective.  

We're all taught standard meanings for various symbols.  But maybe I read something into one that you don't.  Take the beehive, for example.  It's a symbol for being industrious.  I took that at face value initially.  I thought I knew what "industrious" meant, and I didn't really give it much thought beyond that.  My understanding of the word was "get out there in the world and be productive".  That's not quite what it means to me now, though.  "To be industrious" can mean "to be diligent", I found.  So next, I asked myself, "What does it mean to be diligent?"  

I took it to mean that I should be doing my best to make progress -- the betterment of my self.  Because of that, I now spend a little more time reading.  On the days when I come home from work and am tired, rather than lay around and relax for most of the evening, I spend more time with my kids and wife.  I remind myself to spend more time on my hobbies and try to not fill my night with tv.  I'm using what I've learned through the symbol of the beehive and applying it to my life to try and make myself better.  And when you better yourself, you better others.

There are lots of little things like this that I'm finding over time.  And if we don't discuss these types of things in lodge, I think we do a great disservice to our members.  We should be sharing information and insight with one another as often as we can.  I feel that there should be more time devoted to Masonic education within the Blue Lodge.  

And tomorrow morning, I'm proposing this idea to one of the lodges I attend.  This isn't a new idea at all; it's an old one.  We just don't seem to practice it as often as we maybe should.  We often say that "Masonry takes a good man and makes him better."  I believe that, but I feel we could do a little more to encourage it.  If we can't get Brothers, who are already members, excited to come to lodge, how do you expect to bring in new people?  We have to fix ourselves, first.  I believe that discussing history more often and soliciting each other's opinions -- making this a more interactive learning experience for all -- is one step of many that could help out.

But of course, I could also be wrong.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

Excellent post Brother! You words echo my thoughts. I have found my learning comes from me have the drive and initiative to learn on my own. I guess we live in a day and age where places like this have become the modern day versions of the taverns during the 18th century. I do wish though, that our Lodges were more of a place of philosophy, enlightenment, and learning than what they are. It all boils down to the fact that if we are the ones that implement the changes it is up to us to do our best and work our hardest to be the change we are asking for. It is not enough to say this is what we want then expect someone else to do it for us.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

It's a hard thing to do.  A lot of lodges don't really have the time built in.  One of the lodges I visit has its stated meeting each month on a Monday night beginning at 2000.  It's a very popular lodge in the area.  Because of that, there are always petitions to be read, Brothers turning in their proficiencies, discussions of which charities to donate to, and other business to discuss.  That doesn't leave a lot of time for education.  We usually get out at 2300 (or later).  All other meetings are for floorwork or degrees, really.

The lodge I'm bringing this up in, however, meets on Saturday mornings at 0900.  It's very small.  There aren't many members, and no one really ever petitions to join.  The Secretary has little to read because of that.  Meetings are pretty short.  I've heard the members talk about the inevitability of the lodge going under.  But all of those perceived weaknesses make it the ideal place to focus on Masonic education.  Once word gets out that that's going on there, I think people will be curious and might drop by to see how it all works.  It may very well bolster attendance (and eventually membership).  Where this lodge can't do charity on the scale of the larger lodges, maybe it can fulfill a very worthwhile role that everyone can appreciate.  I don't see why it can't give some of the Brethren what they feel they're missing.  I don't see why it can't become the preeminent lodge in the area for Masonic education.

This is just a thought that I had after hearing everyone discuss the state of their lodge.  Surely others have great ideas, too.  All ideas won't be a good fit for each lodge.  That's why I feel each lodge should be explored individually.  A lot of our weaknesses may very well be strengths.  We may just not have the proper perspective.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

I think you may be on to something there. It is a mindset that we need to change. Like a lot of business coaches will say, if you think you will fail you will. I am slowly bringing it back to my Lodge and I am hoping it will last and maybe some others will take up the idea and start doing their own education pieces. I still get a few rolling eyes when I say I have something to read or a little speech to give, but it is a slow process.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

I spoke to the WM ahead of time about this; it would be improper not to.  Originally, I was hoping to do it while in lodge.  He suggested that we start out doing it _after_ lodge so that those that didn't wish to participate (your eye-rollers) could opt out.  I think that's a good idea, but I hope some of them are interested and stick around a while for the discussions.  They're the ones with all the experience, and their insight is what I'm interested in.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

I may try that idea. We have a large percentage of the ones that attend bolt as soon as the WM raps the gavel. Maybe this could get them to stick around for a change.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 1, 2013)

Brent Heilman said:


> I think you may be on to something there. It is a mindset that we need to change. Like a lot of business coaches will say, if you think you will fail you will. I am slowly bringing it back to my Lodge and I am hoping it will last and maybe some others will take up the idea and start doing their own education pieces. I still get a few rolling eyes when I say I have something to read or a little speech to give, but it is a slow process.



I get the sense that my lodge is not very big on the masonic education as a whole. At first, I thought that the others didn't care for the esoteric aspects. Now I'm starting to think they just haven't been much exposed to it in the first place.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

I think that when you start saying esoteric people tend to think kook. That comes from lack of education. I don't want people to think that when I say esoteric that I am going to go off on some tangent that calls their beliefs into question or tell them that what they believe is wrong.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

I think it's all going to be in how it's presented or brought up.  When I propose this, I'll mention Masonic education, but I'm also going to use other words to be more specific.  I'm not really talking about practicing floorwork.  That doesn't mean that we won't explore a degree, though.  "Maybe we know through catechism why we do this or that, _but what does it really mean?_  Let's explore that concept for a moment."  

The area I live in currently has history stretching back to the Revolutionary War.  There were no lodges established here at the time, but that doesn't mean there weren't Masons.  That doesn't mean there weren't traveling or military lodges.  Maybe we can look into that to get a better understanding of how things evolved to where they're at today.  Maybe there are local Masonic historic sites.  I've never heard anyone talk about any, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.  It's worth looking into.  And then, what about the Civil War?  There's all kinds of history that we've let fall away.

As I mentioned in another thread, maybe we could do some kind of small study group around Masonic books.  It's not asking a lot to ask that everyone read a chapter in a book over the course of a month.  When we come together, maybe we discuss what we learned.  Does anyone have another way to look at it?  Maybe we re-enact one of the short stories from Old Tiler Talks.  There's a tremendous amount of wisdom in there.  http://phoenixmasonry.org/Old%20Tiler%20Talks.pdf  After, we could discuss it and give our own reflections.

I'm not using the word esoteric when I talk about this stuff.  I'm providing examples, and I'm hoping others will see the value.  Maybe they're interested in some -- but not all -- of what I'm talking about.  But if you just package everything as "esoteric", I think you lose a lot of people.  You have to show them the value in it, and you need to also enforce that isn't one person preaching to everyone else.  The real value comes in sharing experiences, perspective, and knowledge.

My generation is going to inherit the reigns faster than most generations have.  There's a very large age gap between most members and me.  That's one of the reasons driving me to all of this.  I don't want there to be an appreciable gap in knowledge between what is and what will be.  I would feel better if they felt they were going to eventually leave the Craft in the hands of Brothers that cared just as much about it as they do.  I don't want to fundamentally change anything at all.  I just want to explore and discuss more.


----------



## crono782 (Feb 1, 2013)

@TH, bro you're on a roll w/ good posts today, hah!


----------



## chrmc (Feb 1, 2013)

I agree with what TH has posted, but I've also seen the other side of the coin. My lodge was also thirsty for more masonic education so me and another guy started a study group. Everyone though it was a fantastic idea, yet only 5-10 people showed up each time, and that continues to be the case. 
We've talked to other brothers from other lodges and many say they've seen the same. 

So though younger masons especially say they want more education, I think what they often really mean is that they want in the 142 character compressed Twitter form rather than reading a book from 1920.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Feb 1, 2013)

Some have grown up in an electronic age and want their info that way. They seem to refuse to pick up an actual book. My oldest for instance reads all the time on his Kindle, but I haven't seen him pick up an actual book in ages. I am going to try the idea of a Masonic study group and see what response I get. I want more education and I know several others feel the same way. I guess I just need to find out how serious they really are.


----------



## THurse (Feb 1, 2013)

Within my studies do to my physical condition Brothers. I have many books on masonic education. Where as though I can get help to read as far as page turning. The books of our craft I can't. What I do is search by the Author of   the books online and learn from their'e.

I read different threads of opinions and realise the that the kitchen is hot from so much cooking, but their'e is too many ingredients that do not mix. I take the best out of each scenario and work with the understandings at different levels of the craft.

I freeze now and then, to get my words out properly, but I find myself expressing my words in general, until I can communicate better.

Brothers, it feels great to get some fear out of my heart, to start posting again and I feel great in doing so. Thanks Brothers.


----------



## widows son (Feb 1, 2013)

Keep posting THurse.


----------



## scialytic (Feb 1, 2013)

scialytic said:


> THurse...I love you as a Brother...but you never cease to confuse the hell out of me!



Me = @$$H0L3

I apologize Brother. I was being facetious, but it was completely uncalled for. You've gotten a hell of a thread going. Keep it up.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

chrmc said:


> I agree with what TH has posted, but I've also seen the other side of the coin. My lodge was also thirsty for more masonic education so me and another guy started a study group. Everyone though it was a fantastic idea, yet only 5-10 people showed up each time, and that continues to be the case.
> We've talked to other brothers from other lodges and many say they've seen the same.
> 
> So though younger masons especially say they want more education, I think what they often really mean is that they want in the 142 character compressed Twitter form rather than reading a book from 1920.


Don't let a low-but-consistent turn out discourage you.  If you have 40 people at the typical stated meeting, but you only have 5-10 show up for your study group, don't look at it in terms of who is too busy to attend or doesn't particularly find value in it.  There are 4-9 others aside from yourself that appear to value it.  You owe it to yourself and them to continue on until it falls apart, I think.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 1, 2013)

crono782 said:


> I get the sense that my lodge is not very big on the masonic education as a whole. At first, I thought that the others didn't care for the esoteric aspects. Now I'm starting to think they just haven't been much exposed to it in the first place.


Have you talked to Clair or Paul about it, maybe?  I can't imagine either of them not being supportive of the idea.  Doug, too.  Of course, they'll put you in charge of it and make it your responsibility, but that's a good thing.


----------



## THurse (Feb 1, 2013)

This is a great understanding of our craft in being comfortable to express you're self. Certain Lodges I have visited has left me tongue tied. I want to speak but I can not raise my hand. My focus is their'e and I will be at the level of communication and I will jump these hurdles, especially with the support and guidance that U Brothers give me,  I will be able to mentor as we become closer to the light.


----------



## MarkR (Feb 2, 2013)

We decided several years ago to have two stated communications a month instead of one.  We were getting petitions at a rate that had us conferring a degree every month, leaving no time for anything else (and making long evenings with business and a degree) so we decided to meet the second and fourth Tuesdays of the month.  At the first we conduct business and have Masonic education; at the other we do a short business session and then confer degrees.


----------



## Trufflehound (Feb 2, 2013)

Just an update here.

I brought this idea up in lodge this morning, and I half-expected there to not be a lot of interest in it.  I mentioned that anyone interested could talk with me about it in the dining hall after the close of our meeting.  Well, roughly six of the fifteen or so Brothers at lodge joined up with me.  I was pretty surprised at how inviting they were of it all.  One of my biggest concerns was that I would be patronized or that people would humor me and allow me to go through with it, but that there would be no genuine interest.  This didn't appear to be the case at all.

We had a round table discussion for twenty minutes or so about all the different proposals I was making.  People were sharing stories from the Civil War (one of which was fascinating, and I'll dig up more on it if I can), and they were talking about little interesting pieces of Georgia history.  They brought up (not me) exploring all the various aspects of the floor work -- why we do what we do.  It was refreshing.  

I mentioned targeting some of the meetings at EAs and FCs specifically.  In Georgia, you don't really attend lodge meetings until you're a MM.  That was shocking to me having come from Texas.  During those discussions, we would only talk about things pertaining to the lower degrees, and it would allow any EA or FC from any lodge that could attend to feel like a part of Masonry.  I think that will be a key function of this -- to keep new members engaged.  The group welcomed this idea.

Next month will be the first real meeting of this group.  I'm both excited and terrified, and hopefully, I'll bring a few topics worthy of discussion.  It will be rough in the beginning, but maybe something worthwhile can grow out of this.


----------



## STLamb (Feb 3, 2013)

I was raised a couple of months ago at a lodge that is very active and growing. However, as I understand it, 12 years ago, they were having enough people show up to open a lodge for a stated meeting. What has changed? As a new guy, I can't speak to that. I can tell you what they are doing right now though that is keeping all us newbies excited and engaged. First off, they have a masonic academy EVERY weekday morning. Have questions? Feel free to show up. Want to work on something, there will be brothers there to help. Just want to get together and have a cup of coffee with your brothers before heading to work? Come on! This is held at a site away from the lodge except Friday. Fridays, the meeting is at the lodge so that we can practice floor work. It's great. They have made a concerted effort to include me in various chairs so that I can get a feel for it. This great bunch of guys makes the Esoteric work fun and exciting. It's almost as good as competing in athletics as we strive to get it word perfect every time. So in short, being engaged quickly, being shown from the outset that the brothers care about me and my masonic growth, being accepted and worked with everyday have really gone a long way in my opinion to making this lodge exciting and growing.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 3, 2013)

To me, one of the great things about Freemasonry is that there is something for everyone. Some Brethren like the fellowship & socialization, some the charity work, some the educational & philosophical aspects, some the ritual. 

Most smaller Lodges have a hard time providing all of the above, but all it takes is one Brother to show an interest in what he likes & spread the word, and those who share his interest will come to participate. 

Otherwise, a Brother can find a Lodge which seems to emphasize the facets of the Craft which interest him, and begin to attend that Lodge in addition to his own. One of the reasons I belong to 5 different Lodges is because each of them provides me with something the others don't.


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 4, 2013)

Bill_Lins77488 said:
			
		

> To me, one of the great things about Freemasonry is that there is something for everyone. Some Brethren like the fellowship & socialization, some the charity work, some the educational & philosophical aspects, some the ritual.
> 
> Most smaller Lodges have a hard time providing all of the above, but all it takes is one Brother to show an interest in what he likes & spread the word, and those who share his interest will come to participate.
> 
> Otherwise, a Brother can find a Lodge which seems to emphasize the facets of the Craft which interest him, and begin to attend that Lodge in addition to his own. One of the reasons I belong to 5 different Lodges is because each of them provides me with something the others don't.



You said it. Each lodge that I have visited can provide something different. I belong to a small home lodge and it is in the next town over. It only has stated meetings during alot of the year. I being such a new mason, needed to find one more locally that focusses on more. The new lodge is less than 8 minutes away from house and focusses on ritual and other things. They have a degree team that meets weekly to practice degrees. I really like this side of the work, and one perk is that when you go back to your home lodge is that you are more confident and you know the work really well and every one looks at you with pride.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 4, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee said:


> You said it. Each lodge that I have visited can provide something different. I belong to a small home lodge and it is in the next town over. It only has stated meetings during alot of the year. I being such a new mason, needed to find one more locally that focusses on more. The new lodge is less than 8 minutes away from house and focusses on ritual and other things. They have a degree team that meets weekly to practice degrees. I really like this side of the work, and one perk is that when you go back to your home lodge is that you are more confident and you know the work really well and every one looks at you with pride.




AND can teach the work to others in your "home" Lodge!  :wink:


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Feb 5, 2013)

Absolutely!

:thumbup:


----------



## THurse (Feb 8, 2013)

There is always help from and support in many different areas of the craft. I'am humbled by the help that I receive and I have found myself under great supervision. The growth of our craft, should be growing the way I feel. I have no positive numbers. I feel the growth in my heart.


----------



## scialytic (Feb 9, 2013)

I recently traveled to  Little Rock on business and found a Lodge to visit. They had a Candidate being Initiated so I was able to see the Arkansas Brothers at Work. It was really beautiful. I was most impressed! Visiting Lodges has been one of my favorite parts of my Journey. Within Texas has been great to meet new Brothers and actually participate when they were in need. Out of state was a whole other story! I'll probably write a blog post about it. It was pretty interesting...


----------

